# First woman set to command naval vessel



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

From the RTE Website
14/10/2008

First woman set to command naval vessel
Irish naval history will be made in Galway today when a female officer will be appointed to command a ship for the first time.
Lieutenant Commander Roberta O'Brien from Co Tipperary will take command of the LE Aisling
at a ceremony in Galway, the city with which the ship is twinned.

Lt Cdr O'Brien is from the Glen of Aherlow,
Co Tipperary, but has strong family connections to the naval service.

Her mother comes from Haulbowline Island, Cork harbour, where naval headquarters is based.
Her grandfather and uncle were members of the naval service, which she joined as a cadet in 1995.

She has served in various appointments and was the first female instructor in the Naval Cadet School.
Her brother and sister are serving with the army and she is married to an army officer.

When Lt Cdr O'Brien joined the navy she opted for being a deck officer rather than an engineer,
so that she could one day command a ship.

source
http://www.rte.ie/news/2008/1114/navy.html


----------



## Noddy-Billing (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations to Lt. Cdr. O'Brien. Although the (British) Royal Navy have yet to follow suit, a British 'naval' vessel was commanded by a woman back in the 1960's. A motor fishing vessel, manned by the (now defunct) Royal Naval Auxiliary Service, was commanded, for a while, by a lady 'Captain' Cook. She somewhat blotted her copybook by running the said MFV aground while entering Dartmouth harbour. As many will know, Dartmouth is home to the Royal Naval College which has a view of the whole harbour. This particular Captain Cook seems to have disappeared from Naval history after this. Dunno why!


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Noddy,
I think there may be a woman in command of an RN minesweeper, seem to recall reading something of it a few years ago. There are certainly a few female 'XO's about.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.msc.navy.mil/sealift/2003/December/women.htm

US Navy Military Sea Command -- ie Auxiliary Ships -- this is a Sealift Magazine December 2003 page detailing 25 years of women on US Navy ships including the first woman Master who had just recently achieved Flag Rank. As well as other then current women MSC skippers.

Greg Hayden


----------

